# Moca question - Cable Modem built in?



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

hello 

looking to buy a new Motorola DOCIS modem/router/wifi/moca built in device.
ARRIS / Motorola Surfboard SBG6782-AC 3.0 Cable Modem and Wi-Fi Router- Retail Packaging (SBG6782-AC)

My question is - would this provide the needed Moca connection to use a standard Roamio and a TiVo mini? or would you still need a mocha adapter for the roamio?


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Typically it's best to avoid modem router combos, and add a modern plus separate router. Router firmware updates to adapt to new threats rather rapidly. Integrated units you become dependent on your ISP for all updates. They could potentially decide they want to charge for Wi-Fi and turn your Wi-Fi signal off. Or they may decide by default to open your alternate SSID to community wifi. Orchards if they bump your throughput up to handle extra traffic not yours. It well affect your Wi-Fi connection taking bandwidth from you and they can't/won't compensate you for that.

By the end of next year we will begin setting the first AD routers. Integrated routers also have less memory, and typically aren't that good.


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

PCurry57 said:


> Typically it's best to avoid modem router combos, and add a modern plus separate router. Router firmware updates to adapt to new threats rather rapidly. Integrated units you become dependent on your ISP for all updates. They could potentially decide they want to charge for Wi-Fi and turn your Wi-Fi signal off. Or they may decide by default to open your alternate SSID to community wifi. Orchards if they bump your throughput up to handle extra traffic not yours. It well affect your Wi-Fi connection taking bandwidth from you and they can't/won't compensate you for that.
> 
> By the end of next year we will begin setting the first AD routers. Integrated routers also have less memory, and typically aren't that good.


thank you

actually that modem combo is one that I was going to buy (not operated via cable company)

just trying to reduce the amount of electronics <gasp I know a guy said what lol> i like gadgets but not wall warts 

Ill just have to get the roamio+ with built in moca; just didnt need the 2 extra runner nor drive space.

again thank you


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That one you asked about does support MoCa, so it would allow your Mini to connect to the network. But the Roamio Basic would still need some way to connect. You can't use wifi because it would make the connection between the Roamio and the Mini to slow. You'd either need to connect the Roamio to the network via Ethernet or but a separate MoCa adapter for it. 

With a Roamio Plus/Pro you can setup a MoCa network just for the TiVo and Mini to use and then bridge to the internet via wifi. So you don't need a special modem or a separate MoCa adapter.


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> That one you asked about does support MoCa, so it would allow your Mini to connect to the network. But the Roamio Basic would still need some way to connect. You can't use wifi because it would make the connection between the Roamio and the Mini to slow. You'd either need to connect the Roamio to the network via Ethernet or but a separate MoCa adapter for it.
> 
> With a Roamio Plus/Pro you can setup a MoCa network just for the TiVo and Mini to use and then bridge to the internet via wifi. So you don't need a special modem or a separate MoCa adapter.


Hmmm I guess I didn't understand how the MoCa was used then; thank you for the info!

mysetup

Roamio in basement next to cable modem/router -- Mini in bedroom via coax.

So would a power over ethernet adapter work to connect the mini to the roamio (for TV use)?

I thought I've read here where Power adapters were bad with tivo?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

OK so the Roamio would be connected to the router via Ethernet, which is ideal. No need to worry about it then. Either a Basic or a Plus/Pro will work for that. 

To connect the Mini to the Roamio via MoCa you have 3 options...

1) Get that combo unit you posted about. It will setup a MoCa network on your coax which your Mini can connect to and then will bridge that to the Ethernet network so it can talk to your Roamio.

2) Get a standalone MoCa adapter. This does basically the same thing as above but will allow you to add MoCa to your coax without replacing the existing modem and router.

3) Get a Roamio Plus/Pro. It has a MoCa adapter built in so it can do the same thing as the two devices above. 

The biggest advantage to option #1 and #3 is that you have one less split in your cable and one less wall wart you have to plug in. In fact option #1 would eliminate a wall wart if you're currently using a separate modem and router.

Powerline works sometimes. It really depends on your wiring. Also powerline will likely only ever be able to deal with one Mini. Whereas MoCa can handle 4-5 easily. So if you're looking to expand down the road MoCa is a better option.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

You didn't mention your cable system operator and that's "important". Some won't allow "owner owned" eMTA and the other more serious issue is that the cable operator even though it's your modem maintains control over the firmware of it and if you just do a quick read of this post it could be educational. There's many questions you need to ask your cable operator before even considering. Do you have "voice with your cable operator?

I wanted MoCA for a couple reasons and everything posted earlier in this thread are issues that you need to be concerned with if you've a "base Roamio. I have a "PLUS" so I didn't have some of your issues but it's certainly looking like some of these "all in ones" maybe aren't a good choice.

With the right cable operator your choice if you decide to do MoCA could be a pleasant experience. COMCAST maybe "not as pleasant"!

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=523590


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm pretty sure that cable operators are required by law to allow you to use your own modem.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> I'm pretty sure that cable operators are required by law to allow you to use your own modem.


You are probably right, Dan. A seperate modem (I have a SB6120) is wise because it saves a bunch of money and the firmware doesn't change often. I mention that because my feed has no problem with my modem, but they won't support it or update its firmware. This is ok since I have one that is old and no more updates have been released. And on the same note, having your own router is better since that is a faster moving technology. I'm probably on my fourth router, Netgear R7500, and it's a sweet product.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I'm pretty sure that cable operators are required by law to allow you to use your own modem.


But they still charge you. I'm going straight into my wireless router, no cable modem required, and I'm still charged $4.99 a month.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

gamo62 said:


> But they still charge you. I'm going straight into my wireless router, no cable modem required, and I'm still charged $4.99 a month.


I don't know about "they" but I haven't paid Comcast a modem rental fee in over three years.

Purchased my own modem, after consulting the Comcast approved devices list. Set-up was easy -- just a quick call to give Comcast the modem's identifier (mac address) and everything worked normally.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

What is the charge for and who is your operator?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Charter actually offers a discount if you use their equipment. ($5/mo) And they said their new 60Mbps service will also only work on their modems. I asked why and they said they got tired of trying to support 3rd party equipment. I complained about this to the FCC and they said it was within the law. 

I have been using my own modem for years. I ordered a Charter one, to get the discount, a few months ago but I still haven't hooked it up. Just don't have time to deal with it if something goes wrong and it doesn't work.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

I know one can bring their own Internet modem, but the question of whether one can bring their own eMTA for phone service is another matter. Apparently there are legal issues that phone providers have to deal with, such as registering the location of the device with the local 911 service.


----------



## cjhrph (Sep 11, 2003)

johnner1999 said:


> hello
> 
> looking to buy a new Motorola DOCIS modem/router/wifi/moca built in device.
> ARRIS / Motorola Surfboard SBG6782-AC 3.0 Cable Modem and Wi-Fi Router- Retail Packaging (SBG6782-AC)
> ...


I just returned this exact unit. Used it for a week, was great on an ethernet connection, but the WiFi was a little weak and very flaky. Never got a chance to test the MoCa. Went back to the Motorola SB6141 and picked up the ASUS AC68W router. Way better speeds and wireless. I would definitely stay away from the all in one device.

Ill have to buy the ActionTec MoCa adapter for my plus.


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanks everyone 

I'm on Optium who just started charging. And I'm in the procces of switching from DSL. 


And I'll be renting a modem as they only allow voice modems and only 2 models.


----------

